# Entscheidungshilfe: K56-6N vs. K73-5M vs. MSI GT72S



## Quay (25. Dezember 2015)

Ein frohes Fest allen miteinander !
Ihr kennt das, wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual ^^

Daher möchte ich euch zu Rate ziehen.

Zur Auswahl stehen:

1. MSI GT72S-6QEG82FD: 1699 € Winterbundle mit Rucksack 3 Jahre Garantie 2 Jahre Pick up and return etc
- 17.3" Full HD LED Display, matt (1920x1080)
- Intel Core i7-6700HQ 2.60GHz - 3,50
- 8 GB DDR4-RAM 2133 MHz
- 1 TB HDD 7200 U/min
- 4 GB GDDR5 Nvidia GeForce GTX 980M (+G-Sync)

pro:
+G-Sync
+Winterbundle mit rund um sorglos Garantie

con:
- "nur" 4GB GTX 980M
- einen hauch zu dick der Klopper
- Tastaturlayout?

2. One Gaming Notebook K73-5M: 1674,96 €  12Monate Garantie 6 Monate Pick up and return
- 17.3" Full HD LED Display, matt (1920x1080)
- i7-6700HQ Prozessor 4 x 2.60 - 4 x 3.50
- 8 GB DDR4-RAM 2133 MHz
- 500 GB HDD7200 U/min
- 8 GB GDDR5 Nvidia GeForce GTX 980M

pro:
+ 8GB GTX980M
- sexy Barebone, so schlank und schick für nen 17"er

con:
-kein G-Sync (dafür 8GB GTX980M = lässt sich verschmerzen ^^)


3. One Gaming Notebook K56-6N: 1764,96 	€   12Monate Garantie 6 Monate Pick up and return
- 15.6" Full HD LED Display, matt (1920x1080)
- i5-6600K Prozessor 4 x 3.50 - 4 x 3.90
- 8 GB DDR4-RAM 2133 MHz
- 500 GB HDD7200 U/min
- 8 GB GDDR5 Nvidia GeForce GTX 980M

pro:
+ 15,6" sehr mobil (satte Power im schlanken Format, dafür ist das Barebone hässlich)
+ i5-6600k 4 x 3.50 - 4 x 3.90 ( ich tendiere ja zum i5 , was sagt Ihr?)
+ 8GB GTX980M

con:
- ich mag das Barbone einfach nicht (das Barebone des K73-5M ist bei 17" schlanker und schicker)

Ich bin hin und her gerissen


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Dezember 2015)

Kaufe definitiv kein Notebook mit G-Sync.
G-Sync und Optimus funktionieren rein technisch einfach nicht miteinander, was in extrem niedrigen Akkulaufzeiten resultieren wird.

Ich würde dir zum MSI GT72S raten. Wieso? Es hat das beste Garantiepaket, die größte Festplatte und mit Sicherheit die bessere Kühlung. 4GB VRAM sind für die 980M definitiv ausreichend.

Du musst bedenken, dass so ein 6700HQ und eine GTX980M auch eine starke Kühlung brauchen. Das geht entweder in Dick und dafür kühl und halbwegs leise oder dünn und dafür laut und heiß. Vom K73-5M gibts nur leider noch keine Tests... 
Zum K56-6N würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt greifen... Eine Desktop-CPU in einem 15,6"-Gehäuse dürfte extrem heiß und das Notebook extrem laut werden, leider gibts es auch von dem K56-6N keine Tests. Aber hier mal der Test zum K73-5N. Da steckt ein 4790K in einem 17,3"-Gehäuse.  Und wie du sehen wirst... 

Test One K73-5N (Clevo P771ZM) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Ist die Kühlung gnadenlos überfordert.
Hier mal der Test des GT72S mit 6820HK:
Test MSI GT72S 6QE Dominator Pro G Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Bleibt wesentlich kühler und leiser. Ein 6700HQ dürfte dann auch seinen Takt höher halten.


----------



## Quay (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich tendiere auch eher zum MSI GT72S. Danke für deine Einschätzung.
An Tests habe ich bereits alles rauf und runter gelesen.
Das Garantie Paket ist einfach spitze zu dem Preis und das Gesamtpaket passt einfach.

Dieses würde auch noch in frage kommen -> https://www.notebook.de/asus-g752vy-gc144d-core-i7-6700hq-260ghz-8gbdosgtx980-p-82238


----------



## iTzZent (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde auch das GT72s empfehlen, gerade wegen G-Sync. Optimus gibt es beim GT72s nicht, das spielt aber keine Rolle... wenn man mal mehr Akkuleistung benötigt, kann man die GTX980M einfach komplett samt Lüfter abschalten und die Intel GPU nutzen. Das MSI ist auch deutlich wartungsfreundlicher wie die Asus Geräte.... denn da kannst nicht mal fix die Wärmeleitpaste austauschen oder gar den Lüfter reinigen... Ein nettes Features des GT72s ist auch die austauschbare Grafikkarte, da die 980M aber auf jeden Fall noch genug Power für die nächsten Jahre hat, sollte das keine Rolle spielen.

btw:  Wie gut sich eine Desktop CPU in einem Notebook kühlen lässt, beweist Clevo mit dem P671RG Test Schenker XMG P706 (Clevo P671RG) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das K56-6N basiert aber wohl auf dem Clevo P751DM, welcher im Test zwar sehr leise war, aber dafür auch sehr warm: Test Schenker XMG U506 (Clevo P751DM) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests da muss wohl die Lüfterkurve angepasst werden, was mit Sicherheit schon geschehen ist.

btw: von MSI kommt auch bald was neues... aktuell noch nichts offizielles, aber es gibt schon Info´s über ein 15.6" Gerät mit Desktop CPU und austauschbarer Grafikkarte. Da es noch kein GT62 gibt, wird es das wohl werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Dezember 2015)

Naja, gerade G-Sync wäre mein Kritikpunkt am GT72s. Ich erachte da Optimus als wesentlich sinnvoller - mir würde es zumindest ziemlich auf den Keks gehen, jedes mal die GPU extra anschalten/ausschalten zu müssen.
Die Wartungsfreundlichkeit des G752 finde ich jetzt auch nicht gerade schlecht - man muss halt die ganze Bodenplatte abschrauben. Dafür ist das Gehäuse halt aus Alu - das macht definitiv was her. Lauter als das GT72s allerdings nicht, weshalb man sich zwischen Wartungsfreundlichkeit oder Alu-Gehäuse entscheiden muss. 

Der i7 6820HK in dem P671RG ist btw keine Desktop-CPU. 
Ich habe bisher kein Notebook gesehen was eine Desktop-CPU verbaut hat und dabei bei dauerhafter Last nicht gethrottlet hat und/oder sehr heiß wurde und dabei halbwegs leise blieb...


----------



## Alex555 (27. Dezember 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Ich würde auch das GT72s empfehlen, gerade wegen G-Sync. Optimus gibt es beim GT72s nicht, das spielt aber keine Rolle... wenn man mal mehr Akkuleistung benötigt, kann man die GTX980M einfach komplett samt Lüfter abschalten und die Intel GPU nutzen. Das MSI ist auch deutlich wartungsfreundlicher wie die Asus Geräte.... denn da kannst nicht mal fix die Wärmeleitpaste austauschen oder gar den Lüfter reinigen... Ein nettes Features des GT72s ist auch die austauschbare Grafikkarte, da die 980M aber auf jeden Fall noch genug Power für die nächsten Jahre hat, sollte das keine Rolle spielen.
> 
> btw:  Wie gut sich eine Desktop CPU in einem Notebook kühlen lässt, beweist Clevo mit dem P671RG Test Schenker XMG P706 (Clevo P671RG) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> 
> ...



Ist das Display des GT72S auch G-Sync fähig? 
Das (mögliche) GT62 schaut ja echt interessant aus! 
Es gibt doch aber derzeit gar kein MSI Notebook mit desktop CPU (die haben doch alle die HK CPU drin), oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Quay (27. Dezember 2015)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Ist das Display des GT72S auch G-Sync fähig?


Ja, ist G-Sync fähig. Aber keine Ahnung ob TN oder IPS -Panel

Ich werde mich für das "Asus ROG G752" entscheiden.
G-Sync und IPS-Display kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

Am Desktop betreibe ich einen 27" Yamakasi Catleap (IPS+DVI only) mit 96-120Hz.
Alles über 60Hz in Verbindung mit IPS-Panel ist ein Segen (Gute Schnittstelle für geringe Reaktionszeit vorrausgesetzt).
Auch das Alu-Gehäuse finde ich sehr  ansprechend und bei einem Gerät welches mich 3-5 Jahre lang begleiten soll, spielt dann auch die Optik eine Rolle. Der Lautstärke- und Kühlungs -Aspekt kommt noch mit hinzu.

Was Wartung , Aufrüstbarkeit und Pflege anbelangt...
... Als Elektroniker ist die Demontage, Reinigung und Pflege beim G752 schon machbar, etwas fummeliger ^^ aber machbar.
(by the Way, hier ein Video in dem das G752 im zerlegtem Zustand zu betrachten ist 
-> https://www.youtube.com/ watch?v=6z35anO2Dwo)
Zu der 1TB HDD 7200 U/min wird sich maximal noch eine 500gb SSD dazu gesellen oder die die 1TB HDD muss einer 1 TB SSD weichen.
Der Arbeitsspeicher wird auf 16gb DDR4 2133 MHz aufgerüstet und damit ist das Gerät für die nächsten Jahre Top ausgestattet.

Bis zum Zeitpunkt, an dem mit der GTX980m kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen ist, wird das Notebook wieder verkauft.
Damit ist die Aufrüstbarkeit der GPU beim GT72s für mich auch kein Zugpferd.


----------



## Alex555 (27. Dezember 2015)

Quay schrieb:


> Ich werde mich für das "Asus ROG G752" entscheiden.
> G-Sync und IPS-Display kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
> 
> Am Desktop betreibe ich einen 27" Yamakasi Catleap (IPS+DVI only) mit 96-120Hz.
> ...



Das ASUS ist eine sehr gute Wahl. 
Das Panel müsste 75Hz haben, wenn ich mich nicht irre.  (hier ein test des kleinen Bruders Test Asus ROG G752VT Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests )


----------



## Quay (27. Dezember 2015)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Das ASUS ist eine sehr gute Wahl.
> Das Panel müsste 75Hz haben, wenn ich mich nicht irre.  (hier ein test des kleinen Bruders Test Asus ROG G752VT Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests )


Ja, hat 75 Hz.

Bei notebook.de  steht bei GPU: GTX 980 (ohne M).
https://www.notebook.de/asus-g752vy-gc144d-core-i7-6700hq-260ghz-8gbdosgtx980-p-82238
Bei caseking.de steht 980m.
Wäre es möglich, dass es ein Setup mit 980 (ohne m) gibt?


----------



## iTzZent (27. Dezember 2015)

Die GTX980 (ohne M) gibt es nicht mit 4GB vRAM. Asus verbaut die GTX980 auch nur im GX700 Monster mit blödsinniger Wakü 

btw: das GT72S hat natürlich ein IPS Panel. MSI nennt dies allerdings WideView Technologie.

Wenn ich mir das Video vom G752 anschaue, muss man sich echt überlegen, was man dazu sagt... Solch eine Bastelbude habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Alleine schon die massen an Schrauben, welche auch noch unterschiedlich sind... und selbst dann kommt man immernoch nicht an die Heatpipe.... k.a. was sich Asus dabei gedacht hat. Sicher, das Gerät ist sehr leise, aber wartungstechnisch verdient es nicht mal einen Trostpreis.


----------



## Quay (27. Dezember 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> ... Asus verbaut die GTX980 auch nur im GX700 Monster mit blödsinniger Wakü


Ja das ist wirklich überflüssig



iTzZent schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Video vom G752 anschaue, muss man sich echt überlegen, was man dazu sagt... Solch eine Bastelbude habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Alleine schon die massen an Schrauben, welche auch noch unterschiedlich sind... und selbst dann kommt man immernoch nicht an die Heatpipe.... k.a. was sich Asus dabei gedacht hat. Sicher, das Gerät ist sehr leise, aber wartungstechnisch verdient es nicht mal einen Trostpreis.


Stimmt schon.
Die werden sich gedacht haben:
"Wartung/Reinigung? Wozu? Solange die Kühlung stimmt. Schick und flach soll es werden.
Die Leute sollen ja in 3-4 Jahren was neues kaufen"

Da muss man sich halt entscheiden.
Wartungsfreundlich und klobig oder schnittige Bastelbude.
Ich kann mich mit der Handablage des GT72s einfach nicht anfreunden.
Ich werde das G752 warscheinlich nach 2,5 Jahren maximal einmal zerlegen und reinigen.
Damit könnte ich also leben

Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe,
im Video bei 17min 23sek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z35anO2Dwo)
steht auf der Platine " PCIE only" ?
Wird SATA M2 etwa nicht unterstützt?


----------



## iTzZent (27. Dezember 2015)

Naja, über Design lässt sich bekanntlich streiten. Ich finde die Asus Geräte einfach nur hässlich, von schnittig rede ich da natürlich nicht  Dazu kommt noch das abartig hohe Gewicht von deutlich über 4Kg.

Wenn da PCIe only steht, dann ist es auch so. Beim GT72 gibt es 2 SATA und 2 PCIe Slots... 

Im Endeffekt muss dir das Gerät gefallen, denn du musst damit umgehen können. Bedenke aber aber bitte, das über 2 Jahre wohl zu lange ist, denn die Heatpipelamellen setzen sich schon nach einem Jahr recht stark zu (je nach Umgebung), und die Wärmeleitpaste trocknet auch recht schnell ein, je nachdem, wo oft man das Gerät belastet.


----------



## Quay (27. Dezember 2015)

Was den Geschmack angeht, da hast du natürlich recht.
Ob 3,8kg oder 4,2kg ist mir letztlich dann aber egal.
Sind letzten Endes beides ganz schöner Klopper.
PCIE only = auch okay.

Danke an alle Meinungen, Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen, die mir bei der Entscheid sehr geholfen haben.
Ich bin jetzt über die  Vor- und Nachteile beider Geräte im klaren und am Ende wirds eine Bauchentscheidung zu Gunsten des G752.

Ein gebrauchter G751 :

i7 4720HQ
8-16gb DDR3
gtx 970m
festplatte egal

würde auch in Frage kommen.
Aber die werden leider sehr hoch gehandelt.
Wäre mir gebraucht so um die 1000€ wert


----------



## Firehunter_93 (28. Dezember 2015)

Heute ist eins mit 16gb RAM und 128gb für 1060€ bei eBay  ausgegangen.


----------

